# anywhere to escape the crowds at breckenridge?



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

hamburgl4r said:


> I'm going there next week, and I want to be able to go somewhere without hoards of people all over the place. Are there any places on the mountains that I can go to escape the crowds?


What kind of spot are you thinking? Are you trying to stay in Breck only? Dillon tends to remain fairly quiet, as least in comparison other areas in the county. Dillon town square has some legit restaurants/bars: Pug Ryan's, Arapahoe Cafe and Jersey Boys is decent, but pricey. Pug Ryan's is hands down one of the best places in the county.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sure, you can ride Loveland.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry I should have been more specific. I meant somewhere to snowboard at Breck where the crowds are smaller.

And Loveland isn't really an option for me.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You're going to a mountain that's busy all season, and topped it with bad timing. The season isn't into full swing in Summit County yet as far as snow goes, so space is limited to ride on.

Your gonna have to deal with the crowds buddy, sorry ) =


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Only a local would truly know that and even still it's the worst week of the year we're not giving those secrets out.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Heh, guess I was just in the answering questions about food in summit mode.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Only a local would truly know that and even still it's the worst week of the year we're not giving those secrets out.


So the only reason you posted is to be an asshole then? Thanks pal...


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

hamburgl4r said:


> So the only reason you posted is to be an asshole then? Thanks pal...



you have a lot to learn about him...i'd recommend just blocking him now. it makes reading through threads a much better experience.


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

OK I'll bite.
See, if you don't ride alot, you will want to go to the terrain where all the other tourist want to go.
Catch the bus to Keystone so I can be alone on the E chair.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a Summit pass, so I'll be right up there with the other tourists sliding down groomers and wondering why I'm so sore and tired from snow- plowing green and blue runs all day! 

I will also sneer at skiers on general principle, even if they don't do anything to me.

At the end of the day I will go down the mountain to the lodge and lie to every girl who will listen about how much air I caught and how many blue-hairs I frightened with my awesome carving skillz on the double blacks.

SWEET


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Dude tourist = more ladies at the mountain lodge who are in a fun drinking mood = funtimes

Plus if your a tourist then just deal with other tourists thats what i do  bring a flask of whiskey to the mountain helps waiting in the lift lines easier haha

Get to lift right when it opens, you'll be good for a couple hrs before it gets really packed then go take an afternoon break and relax then hit it up again later in the day when most of the "tourist" get tired and go relax at the lodge

dont think the snowcover is good enough for backcountry or i would suggest it


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

*Go Where the Snow Is*

After reading the posts on here for some time before posting, I've come to appreciate the fact that the CO contingency treats non-locals on here the same way they do on the Mt or at the bars in CO- which is with an arrogant/ smug/ condescending "Go F*** Yourself." I can see how being around tourists every day might be annoying (esp. the cowboy hat wearing ones), but no need to try to scare everyone away from the resorts that make your lifestyle possible. 

As someone who visits annually for the snow, and attempts to avoid the locals as much as possible, my recommendation to you is *GO WHERE THE SNOW IS*. Do a daily check for weather updates at the big and small resorts- and just be ready to drive.

Normally, the early snow resorts are predictable- but its been a strange year so far- so don't rely on anything you may hear about what is always the best resort for the early season. Actually, if you're willing to drive a couple hours- as usual, Steamboat is having a decent early season and just got dumped on again.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

hamburgl4r said:


> So the only reason you posted is to be an asshole then? Thanks pal...


No I posted on here to tell you exactly what you'll deal with when you're here. That you won't find any place that doesn't have lines, they're unavoidable.


MadBomber53045 said:


> you have a lot to learn about him...i'd recommend just blocking him now. it makes reading through threads a much better experience.


Wow that seems like a whole lot to learn about me. Damn dude that's so much shit.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Meh....Colorado is over rated, if you want to get away from the gaper tourons and the snobby locals, go to Montana....no crowds and better snow....:cheeky4:


Colorado is not overrated. Summit County resorts are overrated.

Colorado has some of the best riding in the U.S.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I haven't been on the hill yet, but from what I've seen here so far (less than a day)... I am inclined to agree. Besides being forever away from the airport, down two roads that get backed up in even moderate traffic.... the hotel/resort room we have is a bit disappointing.

Hopefully getting some riding in will make up for it.



Milo303 said:


> Colorado is not overrated. Summit County resorts are overrated.
> 
> Colorado has some of the best riding in the U.S.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Shot of some of the crowds here at Breckenridge around lunchtime. 
I expect more folks tomorrow


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I know....I was just being cheeky here to flip some shit at the Colorado peeps.......


Right on, I missed your humor mah bad ( =

I had just gotten in from partyin on new years and was more then slightly tanked ( =

It was a Jager night


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Today was town hang over day if you thought those were lines you have no idea. Seriously I don't think I was in a line more than 3 minutes tops, New Years Eve that was a different story. Today was also an arrival day meaning tomorrow the shit show happens again plus you get front ranger invasion as well. I'll be hiding in my little snow cave waiting to pounce on some unsuspecting cougar.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Today was town hang over day if you thought those were lines you have no idea. Seriously I don't think I was in a line more than 3 minutes tops, New Years Eve that was a different story. Today was also an arrival day meaning tomorrow the shit show happens again plus you get front ranger invasion as well. I'll be hiding in my little snow cave waiting to pounce on some unsuspecting cougar.


The line I took that photo of wasn't huge for a main lift line, and it did move fairly quickly once you got up the hill a bit. I expect all sorts of crowds tomorrow too.

I am starting to think that maybe I bit off more than I can chew with a 5 day trip this month and another one next month. I'll probably be all sorts of sore tomorrow... and I didn't even do anything crazy (did ride all day, though).

I was so pooped at the end of the day that I was catching edges and falling down on blues on the last run down, LOL.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's a reason I only ride 4 hours a day on days I work. Just enough to get tired and say fuck it time to call it a day. Just drink more water than you think you need and avoid salty foods, eat water based fruits and veggies you'll be fine. Stretch before and after you ride each day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

be joining you guys monday, gonna be staying in dillion and going to breck copper and keystone, and those lines arnt that bad, when i was in tahoe last year jesus was like 10-15minutes to get on main gondala. How long was the longest you waited in line the whole time?


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

KrazyHok said:


> be joining you guys monday, gonna be staying in dillion and going to breck copper and keystone, and those lines arnt that bad, when i was in tahoe last year jesus was like 10-15minutes to get on main gondala. How long was the longest you waited in line the whole time?


35-45 minutes-ish is probably the worst for me. Beyond that I just go home.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

AWNOW said:


> 35-45 minutes-ish is probably the worst for me. Beyond that I just go home.


35-45minutes and im definitely bringing a six pack to put in the snow while i wait in line


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> There's a reason I only ride 4 hours a day on days I work. Just enough to get tired and say fuck it time to call it a day. Just drink more water than you think you need and avoid salty foods, eat water based fruits and veggies you'll be fine. Stretch before and after you ride each day.


Some resorts offer half-day passes which are typically cheaper than full-day (I think at Tremblant last year the prices were $48/half or $65/full-day). If you don't mind missing out on first tracks, save some cash and go with the afternoon half-day pass if it's available.

I think four hours is more than enough for most riders, most of the time, especially if we're trying to ride consecutive days.

Aside from the occasional weekend back-to-back days, most of us rarely get an opportunity to ride back-to-back days, let alone 4 out of 5 or 5 out of 7 or something like we'll aim for on vacation! If you're trying to make the most out of a 4 or 6 day trip and ride 8 hours on the first day without being ready for it in terms of physique & conditioning, congratulations: you might've just wrecked the rest of your trip


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Um are you trying to give me advice on the mountains I have a season pass to that I ride every day that I can see from my bedroom window? Today was day 52 buddy.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Um are you trying to give me advice on the mountains I have a season pass to that I ride every day that I can see from my bedroom window? Today was day 52 buddy.


Although I quoted you in my reply, it was intended as _general_ advice for everyone else on this forum. I was _confirming_ your advice about 4-hour days and adding my own apparently n00b opinion to the thread.

Clearly we all don't have the benefit of riding 52 days before NYE, and I imagine that most of us don't have the luxury of riding 52 days in an entire season.

You might want to dial down the dick-o-meter a few notches.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

david_z said:


> You might want to dial down the dick-o-meter a few notches.


He's def on his douchedrink tonight. Making himself look like an ass all over the forums once again. The funny factor died a long time ago


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> He's def on his douchedrink tonight. Making himself look like an ass all over the forums once again. The funny factor died a long time ago


This coming from a typical front range douche nozzle that can't drive, pisses and moans at the resort prices, and drops the I'm a local card all the time in hopes that someone actually thinks you deserve a discount. Go fuck yourself ass wipe.

For the guy that quoted me maybe the whole context of quoting someone escapes you but it's typically a direct reference to what someone says and directs your response right to them. Plus the way you worded it makes it out like you're trying to tell me about riding these "big" mountains of Colorado which is as you may have gathered where I live. Sometimes advice isn't wanted and yours definitely wasn't.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

in response to the OP: just like avenger said earlier, why would we tell you? I'm don't ride breck, shit i've only been to colorado once so i could care less who blows up the best spots for all the gapers to invade...but it's the principal of the situation and the rediculousness of the premise of OP's question. go find your own spots, ride more and quit wasting time asking people on the internet where the secret, unpopulated stashes are.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This coming from a typical front range douche nozzle that can't drive, pisses and moans at the resort prices, and drops the I'm a local card all the time in hopes that someone actually thinks you deserve a discount. Go fuck yourself ass wipe.


This is hilarious, only because BurtonAvenger drops his "I'm a local card" on me in 3... 2... 1...



BurtonAvenger said:


> For the guy that quoted me maybe the whole context of quoting someone escapes you but it's typically a direct reference to what someone says and directs your response right to them. Plus the way you worded it makes it out like you're trying to tell me about riding these "big" mountains of *Colorado which is as you may have gathered* *where I live*. (emphasis added)


_This_ sentence was my reply to the context quote. It jives 100% with everything you said then, and since. 



david_z said:


> ... I think four hours is more than enough for most riders, most of the time, especially if we're trying to ride consecutive days.


The rest of my reply quoted below, is (IMO) pretty clearly a generalization directed not to _you_ specifically (because 1. I don't know who the f*ck you are, and 2. you're not the only person on this forum or this thread), but rather to _anyone_ who was interested. It is a supplement to your sage "4 hours of riding" advice, with which I totally agree..



david_z said:


> Aside from the occasional weekend back-to-back days, most of us rarely get an opportunity to ride back-to-back days, let alone 4 out of 5 or 5 out of 7 or something like we'll aim for on vacation! If you're trying to make the most out of a 4 or 6 day trip and ride 8 hours on the first day without being ready for it in terms of physique & conditioning, congratulations: you might've just wrecked the rest of your trip


I can't imagine what anyone would find offensive or patronizing about the above statements. 

Of course one failure of the English language is the inability to differentiate via context, the singular "you" from the general/plural "you" which is informally (but widely) used to address an audience. Formal English avoids this with the pronoun "one" as in "If one is trying to make the most out of a 4 or 6 day trip and ride..." but I (and most other American english speakers) refrain from using this because it sounds snobby and douche-y.



BurtonAvenger said:


> Sometimes advice isn't wanted and yours definitely wasn't.


Duly noted. But like I said, it wasn't directed _at you_ in particular for the reasons stated above, and there's really no good reason to make such an inference, and _absolutely no reason_ to assume my intent was some sort of personal insult or that I was trying to one-up you. That's not at all what I'm about. Not here, not anywhere.. 

As long as I post or reply on this forum now _and forever after_, assume that I'm addressing everyone else on the forum who just _might_ be interested in what I have to say. 

Note also that although others might _not_ have "wanted" my advice on this thread or on others, they didn't bother with totally unwarranted, childish name-calling, and they also didn't infer some personal slight against their shred cred.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh look a "professional blogger" is trying to use some wit and sarcasm on me. Face it buddy you got called out, don't try to back peddle you got made the douche.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

This is always entertaining!!! Let me first respond to OP and others. My experiences in Breck span 3 years but only 3-5 days each visit. But, its enought to give some generalizations (and BA, I hope I'm not outting some of your yum yum spots). The best way to avoid the Crowds would be to go early and go big. This can be said at any resort, get the early runs on the primary entrance lifts, then work your way to the bigger/blacker runs. All the tourons will be rolling to the hill around 930/10. By then you could have done one or two warm-up laps while the lifties get the flanking chairs spinning. Then go to one of those "hidden" chairs. Somebody gave you a hint with one of the earlier responses.....hit-up e-chair or 6 chair. you can even find some fun on falcon, depending on what's open. A relatively non-secretive approach would be to Take Imperial and jump over to peak 7 and ride that 1/2-way down to the T-bar. Take the T-Bar up, and traverse back over to Imperial.......repeat.

As douchey as BurtonAvenger sounded, he was legit by stating that the snowfall is limited and there is only 2/3 terrain open. Reading his past responses, he has been much more over-the-top on other threads. He knows his shit and being a local does have its perks (also note the post-count). Locals are like cops, they deal with idiots all the time. Call them a douche and they won't do anything for you........be cool and laid-back and they may just give you a secret or two. If nothing else, they might introduce you to the tourist skank that gets passed around the resort.

I suppose we may already be into "Next Week" and this post is no longer answering OP's need, but it may answer similar questions.

Let it Snow, folks, Let it Snow


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Apparently outside the realm of possibility that _you_ could've misunderstood,or taken out-of-context, what someone else said. 



BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh look a "professional blogger" is trying to use some wit and sarcasm on me. Face it buddy you got called out, don't try to back peddle you got made the douche.


Insults, the last refuge of scoundrels. It's what people do when they can't address (with substance) any of the arguments put forth. And you can't. You've demonstrated that much with your silence.

Whatever. I'm not back pedaling, and I'm not trying to show you up, and I sure as hell am not trying to use my "status" as a "professional blogger" (which means next-to-nothing to me)or anything else for that matter. You're the only one who seems to bring these things up (my non-existent insults, my "telling you about the big mountains", my one-upsmanship, my "professional blogger", etc.)

All I'm trying to say is that your response to my first post on this thread was totally inappropriate. Not everyone is out to get you, or out to show you up, or whatever it is you're afraid of. 

But I get it. You're "Angry" and you've got an image to maintain. Keep it up.

I'm unsubscribing from this thread, so have it all to yourself.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> This is always entertaining!!! Let me first respond to OP and others. My experiences in Breck span 3 years but only 3-5 days each visit. But, its enought to give some generalizations (and BA, I hope I'm not outting some of your yum yum spots). The best way to avoid the Crowds would be to go early and go big. This can be said at any resort, get the early runs on the primary entrance lifts, then work your way to the bigger/blacker runs. All the tourons will be rolling to the hill around 930/10. By then you could have done one or two warm-up laps while the lifties get the flanking chairs spinning. Then go to one of those "hidden" chairs. Somebody gave you a hint with one of the earlier responses.....hit-up e-chair or 6 chair. you can even find some fun on falcon, depending on what's open. A relatively non-secretive approach would be to Take Imperial and jump over to peak 7 and ride that 1/2-way down to the T-bar. Take the T-Bar up, and traverse back over to Imperial.......repeat.
> 
> As douchey as BurtonAvenger sounded, he was legit by stating that the snowfall is limited and there is only 2/3 terrain open. Reading his past responses, he has been much more over-the-top on other threads. He knows his shit and being a local does have its perks (also note the post-count). Locals are like cops, they deal with idiots all the time. Call them a douche and they won't do anything for you........be cool and laid-back and they may just give you a secret or two. If nothing else, they might introduce you to the tourist skank that gets passed around the resort.
> 
> ...



It does need to snow alot more for more terrain to open. I'm thinking 3 feet would cure things.

To beat the crowds at any Summit County resort hit up anything labeled double black diamond or is accessed by a low-tech lift. The tourists tend to cling to intermediate runs and clog them up. The Lake Chutes at Breck tend to stay uncrowded when open. 

Locals do get tired of demanding pushy tourists. Adult beverages and party favors work wonders.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I react to how I read things and that's how I read it, fucking deal with it. I live here, you don't! That's all there needs to be said at this point. Lines are gone except at Keystone right now something like 1,500 college kids in town this week over there, Breck is a ghost town right now. I saw a tumble weed roll past the shop today.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I DESERVE MORE THAN YOU FOR SOME UNKNOWN REASON OF WHICH I WILL NOT DISCUSS WITH ANYBODY UNLESS THEY ARE BETWEEN 5'2" AND 5'3.5" TALL (OR SHORT) AND THEIR NAME CONTAINS MORE THAN 12 SYLLABLES BUT LESS THAN 14 BUT NOT INCLUDING 12 OR 14 BUT ONLY IF THEY HAVE IN THEIR POSSESSION TWO HOCKEY PUCKS AND A GOLF BALL



...chickenfucker


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

I hate to thread-jack (not really) but I was just wondering how Winter Park compares to Breck, Keystone, Vail (mountains I've been to around there). I have a good deal to go there but I'm wondering if I should spend the extra dough and just go to vail.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, this thread has wandered waaaay of topic and this tit for tat shit has worn thin. Some of us live in Colorado and know the area better than a person who is a destination visitor. It still doesn't mean they don't have valid advice. 

As far as the original question goes, Breck is the most visited ski resort in America. You are not going to escape the crowds. Sure there are stashes on the mountain, but you are going to have to deal with the lift lines at some point. 

Anyway, being harsh on the truth is fine, but let's quit being dicks about it. Thread done...


----------

